# How to grow natty - a test



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok,

First up a bit about me. I'm 23, been training seriously for about 4 months out of the past 6 (had pretty much 2 months off due to opening a business and holiday etc)

Prior to this I went to the gym on and off for about 2/3 weeks every year and used to have a protein shake or 2 a day between stints thinking I would *get hench innit.* I was a tool on the training front.

Now I see lots of young guys like I was coming on here. Why won't I grow? Will protein shakes get me big with my diet like XXX? Why won't my arms grow doing 100 bicep curls etc etc? Is it ok if I eat a Pizza? or go out on the lash one weekend a month? etc etc

I want to do this to show newbs and those 'ectos' who eat crap and say they won't grow what really can be done, but at the same time you can grow and still enjoy your life. This journal will be detailed with measurements, pictures and updated every month on the 5th of each.

To hit my goals, I am aiming for 1" on arms over 6 months, 2.5" on legs, visible traps, 2"s on chest, and 2"s on cock (ok well maybe not the last one). I don't know how hard those will be to achieve, I don't know what I am at the moment, but tomorrow I will put up all my measurements, hopefully pictures (true pictures) to see where I am and how I progress.

This isn't going to be a dirty bulk thread, but at the same time it is hopefully going to show what a decent diet, good training and a little bit of rest can do, whilst not jeaprodising any fun you can have.

I also work 2 jobs, a 9-5, and a 7 til 11ish most nights. If people think they are busy, it will hopefully show what can be done with dedication.

I will update tomorrow with measurements etc as well as diet and routine etc.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

:beer:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Good for you mate


----------



## woozam (Mar 10, 2010)

Good luck mate. I'll be watching this thread :thumb:

Wooz


----------



## stl (Apr 12, 2009)

Best of luck!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks very much for the replies, hopefully this will show people that bodbybuilding can be done whilst still enjoying your life. If not - well it shows that dedication is needed to a degree. :thumb:

Either way I hope it will prove something. As this is the case I will be updating almost every day with what I eat, when, how I feel, what I'm working, routine, progress in lifts, etc etc. No stone will go unturned. Much in the way Dutchs thread was on his natty cut for his photoshoot, this will be in a similar fashion. I don't have the experience, most of this will be done off the cuff to see what works and what doesnt.

The first 4 months that saw growth were based on iso (due to equipment limitations) and generally done on the 6-8 rep range. My measurements then when I first started must have been fvcked because I measured my arms bigger than they are now, which is BS so essentially this will be a fresh start.

My current measurements as of this morning are:

*right Bi: 13.5 relaxed / 14 tensed*

*left Bi: 13.2 relaxed / 13.75 tensed*

*chest: 37" relaxed / 39" tensed*

*waist: 32"*

*upper leg: 40" relaxed*

*calves: 15" relaxed.*

*Weight: 12.3* stone according to some old scales, may get this double checked over the weekend.

This was taken just after a shower, before breakfast and probably will be the time that I continue to take measurements in the future.

As I mentioned briefly, my private life is non existent. I work 9-5 office job Mon-Fri, and then work from about 7-11 everyday (shut shop 11:30) at my Shisha lounge on an evening. I get to sleep about midnight and wake up at about 7. I do generally have one night off a week however where I can get to bed at 10ish and get a good 9 hours.

Luckily where I work during the day are quite relaxed about meal times so I get to eat when I want, however I am looking for a new job so I hope whereever this may be is also as flexible. I do not smoke, well aside from Shisha (which is probably worse on the scale I do it!) and as such I will be cutting down. Not actually for the purpose of growth, but just because of general health and keep it more to a Friday / Saturday thing. I drink maybe once a month, more depending on what events are happening but rarely to the case of near sickness.

My diet during the week is roughly as follows however I will update daily, and also on my emotions, stress levels, etc etc.

*7:15: wake up and shower.*

*7:45: 1.5 scoop shake / oats / 1 tbls creatine & 1tbls glutamine with s/s milk + 2 cod liver tabs*

*9:00: low fat yougurt + 2 handfuls cashew nuts + banana + cup of water*

*11:00: (this varies but) pack of ham + pitta / or chicken breast + rice / or chicken + bacon sarnie & mcoys.*

*14:00: chicken breast + rice / chicken & stuffing slices + carb source*

*16:30: this meal gets missed a lot but when I have it - chicken and rice*

*18:30: gym - pre-workout is haribo*

*19:30: 1 scoop whey + glutamine, water*

*20:00: chicken kebab (shish) / or chicken shashlick / or chicken burger (rare) / chicken and rice*

*22:00/23:30: Before bed - protein shake + glutamine + creatine in s/s milk.*

My routine is going to be chopped and changed I expect but will be based around the 3 core lifts the dead, bench, and squat. I will be training 3 days a week, possibly 4 to add in cardio on 1 day.

*Monday - back / bi / shoulder*

*Deadlifts 3/4 sets 8/12 reps*

*shoulder press 3 sets 8/12 reps*

*lat pull down 3 sets 8 x 12 reps + 1 heavy set of 5 reps*

*DB rotating curls 3 sets x 8 + 1 set BB curls x 10/12 reps*

*rows 3 sets 8/12 reps.*

*Pull ups 3 x whatever I can manage*

*Tuesday - Legs*

*Squats 4 sets x 5/10 reps*

*leg press 4 sets x 6/12 reps*

*leg curls 3 sets x 8 reps*

*ham curls 3 sets x 8 reps*

*lunges 2 sets x 6/8 reps*

*Saturday - Chest and triceps*

*Bench 3 x 8 reps*

*DB press 3 x 8 reps*

*Tricep pull downs (love these!) 3 x 8/12 reps*

*Chest press machine 3 x 8*

*Dips (whatever I can manage)*

*Sunday - might do cardio on this day consisting of bag work as I hate cardio but enjoy boxing.*

I realise it's 4 days in a row but every over week I will move Monday and Tuesday to Tuesday and Thursday and have the Monday off. Due to schedules that's all I can manage and fit in.

Pics will be uploaded from my phone shortly.

But to re-iterate:


Goals: 1" on arms over 6 months, 2.5" on legs, visible traps, 2"s on chest. Not worried about a 6 pack. It's winter. This will be a build up, before summer (but keeping it as clean as possible while still eating what I like if that makes sense)

Enjoy life still and hope other newbs get to see what can be done.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

40" quads?? **** off. together???

Good idea on the journal though mate. goals dont look out of reach either!

Good luck


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

empzb said:


> My current measurements as of this morning are:
> 
> *quads: 40" relaxed*


Might want to double check this one :laugh:

Good luck with everything!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

edited just to say upper leg. See. n00b here! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

one leg is 40" around? one??

Sure youve got the tape the right way around?? cos mine are only 32" and are huge by comparison to anybody i know, and thats 16stone powerlifters squatting 300kg!

Cons are 26" for an example too!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

:confused1: really. wow maybe I was reading cm's.....I'll measure again later as I'm pretty sure mine wouldnt be as big as yours. By upper leg, I mean the whole leg around though.

Great start to a journal getting measurements wrong. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Double check mate, cos thats some big ass legs!

You might just have strange legs lol


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks interesting. Will follow with interest. Gold luck with them goals.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Each of his legs could be 8inches bigger than his waist u never know haha


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

I am all 4 the nat and following the same route, very well done and all the best


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

usernameneeded said:


> Each of his legs could be 8inches bigger than his waist u never know haha


LMAO - when you put it like that! I think I fvcked up haha. I'll get the measure on those over the weekend! :lol:


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Will be following your progress, might inspire me to get back into a proper routine...


----------



## NickC (Apr 6, 2010)

If you have a 40" quad then I have a 22" bicep lol, here's wishful thinking :lol:

But nice journal so far, and good luck with your goals!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

i so hope his legs are 40''. How awesome would that be!!!

Each leg as big as his chest!!! lol

Nice start by the way op.


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

Quote

"The first 4 months that saw growth were based on iso (due to equipment limitations) and generally done on the 6-8 rep range.* My measurements then when I first started must have been fvcked because I measured my arms bigger than they are now*, which is BS so essentially this will be a fresh start."

Will be watching closely - I'm pretty similar to you size wise (slightly smaller(much smaller legs lol)), been training about 6 months so am still finding out what works, have put an inch on arms (now 13") in that time & lost a bit of fat. Arms stayed the same for ages but have concluded that as muscle was increasing, fat was decreasing, & only now seeing growth.

Best of luck :thumb:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

a couple of pics attached.

actually a bit disappointed with how I look now (it's a bad mirror as well:whistling even after a month out but never mind.

1st pic is totally relaxed, arm just curled not tensed. 2nd pic is tensed.

Excuse the mess etc, it's my fiances room at her parents, too poor for our own place atm. :lol:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Crappy pics bro...Get the misses to take some for you....It will be worth it in the end to have some good before shots...


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

cellaratt said:


> Crappy pics bro...Get the misses to take some for you....It will be worth it in the end to have some good before shots...


Agreed, I regret not having any before shots. Worth getting some decent ones done. When you look back in 6 months time you'll be glad you did.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

And i want to see your pretty face!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

deff 40*cm* legs too :whistling:

x2 on the propper shots.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

A nice idea for a thread.

But yeah better pics.

Didnt i see in another thread u get loads of ice cream and haribo down you neck also?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I'll get some more ones done. I think it's partly down to my mobile. 8mpx HD vid my ars* sh*test camera phone I've ever owned.

Power - haha no way am I putting a face to this body just yet. no matter how much you want to add it to your spank bank :lol: :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

empzb said:


> I'll get some more ones done. I think it's partly down to my mobile. 8mpx HD vid my ars* sh*test camera phone I've ever owned.
> 
> Power - haha no way am I putting a face to this body just yet. no matter how much you want to add it to your spank bank :lol: :tongue:


damn!!

and this is in no way a dig, just a funny observation.

When you read 40 inches for you legs, did it not add up in your head that each one was not the size of your chest hahaha/

:lol: .

This is intresting mate. keep it detailed.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Rekless said:


> A nice idea for a thread.
> 
> But yeah better pics.
> 
> Didnt i see in another thread u get loads of ice cream and haribo down you neck also?


Yep, pre/post work out depending on whats available I'll get the haribo and ice cream down my neck. Usually after the kebab/chicken if there is room. :thumb:

Hopefully this journal will show that you can grow and still enjoy what you want. Didn't hinder me when I first started so hopefully won't cause too much of a problem now!

Might also be worth mentioning that I loose weight very quickly. A few days poor diet and not much sleep and I'll drop lbsss quickly.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> damn!!
> 
> and this is in no way a dig, just a funny observation.
> 
> ...


 :lol: No! wouldn't have put it up knowing and saved my self the embarrisment. To be fair (well to make me sound like less of a tit) I was rushing to get ready for my lift and it was early. I am NOT a morning person at all. :angry:


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

empzb said:


> I'll get some more ones done. I think it's partly down to my mobile. 8mpx HD vid my ars* *sh*test camera phone* I've ever owned.
> 
> Power - haha no way am I putting a face to this body just yet. no matter how much you want to add it to your spank bank :lol: :tongue:


Does it have a delay timer on it?


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Even if it did, balancing it would be a mare. I'll get the missus to do it over the weekend. Maybe try get some proper camera pics instead. Either way, the pictures won't be anything special :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok well my first update.

*Firstly - my legs are 21 inches, it appears in my rush I had the tape round the wrong end so was measuring backwards. * :whistling:

Had a bit of a crap weekend to start to be honest.

Friday - work - diet not too bad.

7:45am - 1.5 scoop whey / tbsp creatine & glutamine

9:00am - cherry muller light yogurt + bannana + 2 handfulls of cashews

11:20am - bacon + chicken sarnie on brown, pack of mcoys

2:30pm - 1 breast + rice

4:30pm - handful of cashews

went to the 2nd job at 6:30

8:00pm - chicken wrap

11:30pm - 1.5scoop whey in milk

1:30am - 1.5 scoop whey in milk + 1 tbsp creatine & glutamine + bed!

Saturday - woke up at 9 to move furniture. Bit of fasted cardio and heavy lifting. Diet was poor due to travelling up the counrty and going to a fireworks night - was awesome, the bonfire was about 4 transits wide and 1.5 high.

9:00am woke up

11:00am protien shake + 1tbsp creatine + glutamine + 3 slices apple/raisin bread.

2:30pm Nandos - half chicken + chips. diet coke.

4:00pm - cashew nuts

7:00pm - 1 burger, 3 hot dogs, 1 cup of chicken soup, 1 cup of leek/potato/cheese soup, 1 cheese jacket.

10:00pm - bed. stayed at a travel lodge. no milk, no food to speak off.

Sunday:

9:00am woke up.

10:00am shake with water, 2 yougurts, half a cheesestring :thumbdown:

1:00pm - 2 handfuls of cashews

2:30pm - Harvester. salad cart of bacon bits, crutons, raisins, carrot, pineapple, onions, bread roll. 8oz steak, peas, chips and water.

5:00pm - handful of cashew nuts

6:30pm - double whopper

10:00pm - chicken wrap

11:30pm - 1.5 scoop whey, milk, 1tbsp creatine and glutamine + bed.

Monday: Ok time to get a bit more serious and get a session in and start eating some food!

7:20am: woke up + shower

7:45am: 50g oats, 1.5 scoop whey, 1tbsp creatine + glutamine

9:00am: Muller light yougurt, banana

10:30am: 90gsm beef slices, 10cal jelly. Struggling so far for energy! might have to get a cake to tide me over 'til lunch.

Going to do chest and triceps tonight. My potential gym partner bottled it which is a biatch as benching will be a bit worrying now. May have to Smith it if it's free.

Routine will be:

Bench

DB chest press

Tricep pull down

Dips

Might even do some abs / cardio if it's not too busy.

Will update tomorrow to see the initial figures after a bit of a lay off.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

carry on from yesterday....

Ended up having a pretty ****e day. Work was dull, had a barny with my mum, and the shisha lounge was busy so didnt get to the gym 'til late.

Anyway, diet ended up being.

2:00pm - KFC bonless banquet with a orea crushem

5:30pm - bannana + cashew nuts

7:00pm - Chicken wrap + diet coke

8:00pm - GYM

9:00pm - 1.5 scoops protien, 1 tbsp creatine + glutamine, 1 scoop ice cream

11:30pm - as shake above + 2 cod liver caps

Routine went like this, thought I would 'ease' myself in to it again but my lifts have suffered big time since taking a break!

Bench Press:

30kg x12 - slow and tight

40kg x 8

45kg x 8

30kg x 10 - faster apart from last 2 reps.

35kg x 4 (couldn't get a 5th weight up so had to roll it down my chest! lack of gym buddy is going to be a biatch!)

Chest Press Machine:

42kg x 12 - slow and full back

56kg x 6

49kg x 5

42kg x 8 - weight was laughed at by the guys that went on after, talk about a kick in the nuts :lol:

Bodyweight Dips: probably the worst one I have lost on.

2 sets of 3 x BW. :ban:

Tricep Pulldowns

20kg x 12

25kg x 5

22.5kg x 6

20kg x 9

Iso Chest Press Machine:

50kg x 7

50kg x 2

50kg x 3 and a half

DB Chest Press

12kg x 8, x 5, x 6.

Diet today is going to get back on track.

7:10am - wake up + shower

7:45am - 40gsm oats, 1.5 scoops whey, 1 tbsp creatine & glutamine in milk + 2 cod liver caps

9:30am - muller light yougurt + banana

11:00am - pack of ham + crisps

13:30pm - 1 breast and 120gsm rice

16:00pm - 1 breast 120gsm rice

19:00pm ish - yet to be decided

22:00pm - 1.5 scoop whey, 1tbsp glutamine (going to drop creatine from night shake)

Gym tomorrow for legs.

Weights aren't big, but it's a start and honest. Hopefully as the size goes up, the weights will as well. :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2010)

good start mate.

Couple of points though.

5 lifts for chest?? nah mate.

Bench and A Nother IMO.

3x8-12 working on progressive resistance.

add in some tris.

Sorted.

Re dips.

do 20. however many sets you need. even if its 20 singles.

Next week, do less sets. Simples.

Sarnys from a supermarket or packs of ham? if you want to make the most of natty gains and this 'guide' you need to sort parts of your diet out IMO.

Your pretty lean, so a bit of junk wont hurt but your diets lacking alot of good fats and alot of green veg.

Add veg and olive oil to atleast 3 meals.

Up fish oils 20g/day


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> good start mate.
> 
> Couple of points though.
> 
> ...


Would agree - following on from something I read by JW007, I now do 3 chest (eg BB/DB bench press, chest press & flyes) & 2 tri (eg pulldown, close grip b/p) will then finish the session with as many push ups or tricep dips as I can before I collapse!

Would also advise the same for back & bi day

Making much better gains since changing to this.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Where bouts you train at in Bristol?

Best of luck bud.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

mikex101 said:


> good start mate.
> 
> Couple of points though.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the replies, I know the diet has a lot to sort out, since starting it I have beeen non stop with shop issues and family events away over the weekend. Even now when I thought it was all sorted yesterday fvcked me over for 2.2k meaning now not only am I skint, I'm also stressed the fvck out. Hopefully though I'll be able to prove/disprove some therios RE: diet / training etc but we'll see.

I'll sort the chest routine out a bit then. Had a lot of doms yesterday from them which was a shock. I'll take that DIP advice on as well. I was doing 3 sets for 5/6 reps each before I had a break so want to get it up to that level minimum.



> *WWR *Where bouts you train at in Bristol?


Train at Risk on the Glouceter Road mate. It's ok, not the best but it's close to the shop so I can nip down when we are quiet.

Yesterday:

7:20 - woke up

8:10 - shake as per daily

11:00 - job interview so slightly nervous

12:00 - ice cream testing as we have some new flavours :lol: :thumb:

13:30 - chicken breast in a bun

14:00 - had a massive screw up with the shop, rude solicitors wound me up, ended up having to pay 2.2k to sort an issue out that arose from their miscommunication, shame we only had a verbal but as it's business, they don't mean sweet FA.

16:30 - Nandos - half chicken (all breast) + rice + diet coke

20:00 - gym legs

21:00 - chicken wrap

23:45 - shake as per daily + 2 CL caps

*Leg routine*

*Leg extension:*

42kg x 10

49kg x 10 x 2

56kg x 8

56kg x 6

*Leg Press:*

160kg + bar rack x 8

120kg + bar rack x 10

140kg+ bar rack x 8

*Calf raises:*

140kg + bar rack x 10

180kg x 8 x 2

*Leg curls:*

56kg x 10

63kg x 7

*Squats:*

Bar warm ups as legs were a bit shot

30kg x 8

40kg x 6

40kg x 4 x 2

Diet today will be.

6:50am - alarm went off, was going to do some fast am cardio walking to the shop to get milk, but it was p*ssing down so I stayed asleep.

7:15am - got up

7:40am - shake as per daily - made with water though as out of milk! + 2 cod liver caps

9:00am - cheese sandwhich + banana + yougurt.

11:00am - chicken and stuffing + pitta

14:00pm - ham wrap

18:00pm - going to do something with veg and meat! not had a steak for a while (then again might not be able to afford it!)

21:00pm - nuts and some cheese

22:30pm - sleep. need to catch up on some ZzzzZzzz!

Tomorrow or Saturday will be back, bis, shoulders have to see how it is a the shop.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

mate your diet is not very good at all! Try getting some more solid sources of protein in there, ham isnt the best source tbh!

I know that your a busy guy but its easy to cook chicken in bulk and keep it in a box in the fridge.. or just have a protein shake with oats instead of a ham sandwich..


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

just to add my two pence worth in i wouldnt be doing legs that way round if you are doing them in that order.

I know you have 40inch legs but still i would change that

squat

leg press

quads/hams

calves

but i wouldnt do all that mate for legs anyhow

just my advice. good journal idea though


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2010)

Re legs

Too much quads, not enough hams (too much of one and not enough of the other ham! lol)

try this.

Squat 3x8

SLDL 3x8

Walking DB Lunge's 3x8 each leg

Calfs 3x20

If you can still walk, your not doing it right.

Re diet, i know what lifes like. keeps getting in the way of the important stuff :lol: but without adequate food, your pising in the wind.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

mikex101 said:


> Re legs
> 
> Too much quads, not enough hams (too much of one and not enough of the other ham! lol)
> 
> ...


Repped for your help and input on the thread mate. I'll take it all on board and adjust accordingly. Just finding things that work. Chest still aches a bit which suggests it's more than just DOMs. Should be alright by tomorrow I reckon though.

One thing that I have to get over, is my 'embarrisement' at the gym. I don't like doing squats / deads / bench when there are a lot of people there. Didn't help that guy laughing either making me think there are a few pr*cks there, although saying that it was just banter, think I need some test :lol:

Anyway diet today.

7:00 alarm, snooze 'til 7:15.

7:35am - shake

9:00am - yogurt + banana

11:00am - 130g beef slices, mcoys, half a wholemeal pitta

13:00pm - 175g chicken + 150g rice

16:00pm - 175g chicken + 150g rice

19:00pm - chicken shaslik / chicken wrap I imagine

22:00pm - shake + ice cream

02:00pm - shake

Going to be working tonight so will probably end up not having a solid meal past 7/8pm and rely on shakes. Gym tomorrow rather than tonight I expect as well. See how I feel later.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

fukem mate. Ipod on, block the world out.


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

empzb said:


> Repped for your help and input on the thread mate. I'll take it all on board and adjust accordingly. Just finding things that work. Chest still aches a bit which suggests it's more than just DOMs. Should be alright by tomorrow I reckon though.
> 
> One thing that I have to get over, is my *'embarrisement'* at the gym. I don't like doing squats / deads / bench when there are a lot of people there. Didn't help *that guy laughing* either making me think there are a few pr*cks there, although saying that it was just banter, think I need some test :lol:
> 
> ...


DO NOT WORRY ABOUT THESE PRICKS!

Banter or not, would you laugh at a 1year old because they couldn't walk yet?

You're not going there to impress him (i.e. dickheads)

You're going to the gym to improve yourself, for yourself!

Stick at it mate.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks man, O it won't put me off, just a few of the more strength orientated lifts make me feel pretty puny! :lol: In the name of motivation I will carry on. Now off for my first helping of chicken and rice. Gotta say - resisting a KFC for lunch today was hard!


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

empzb said:


> Thanks man, O it won't put me off, just a few of the more *strength orientated lifts make me feel pretty* *puny!* :lol: In the name of *motivation* I will carry on. Now off for my first helping of chicken and rice. Gotta say - resisting a KFC for lunch today was hard!


Yeah, I know what you mean - I can't lift jack sh*t either!

Well if you do need any motivation - There's a few people enjoying reading your journal so stick in there.

Oooh...... KFC sounds good!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

BB73 said:


> Well if you do need any motivation - There's a few people enjoying reading your journal so stick in there.
> 
> Oooh...... KFC sounds good!


That's what is keeping me force feeding whenever I have the opportunity. Got to find some good marinade recipes for chicken as well :lol: only so much I can take of chicken & reggae reggae!


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

empzb said:


> That's what is keeping me force feeding whenever I have the opportunity. Got to find some good *marinade* recipes for chicken as well :lol: only so much I can take of chicken & reggae reggae!


Try:

3 spoons mayo

1 spoon mango chutney

1 spoon apricot (or plum etc) jam

squeze of lemon

splash of worcester

Marinade (or not) & bake the lot with chicken breasts - loveley

Yes, a few calories, but as you're bulking you can stand them!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't worry about the weight. Just make sure that the form is good while still pushing yourself.

If I see a new guy in the gym with good form I always think fair play regardless of the weight.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

BB73 said:


> Try:
> 
> 3 spoons mayo
> 
> ...


Will give that a try. Sounds good aside from the mayo :lol:



> Don't worry about the weight. Just make sure that the form is good while still pushing yourself.


Form is always good (at least I think it is - but without someone more experienced to tell me otherwise it could be complete gash  )

I'll update most likely Monday with results from the weekend and diet. Looking forward to the weekend of boxing so going to be a couple of late nights which isn't going to do much good.


----------



## Inno (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with everyone else on here, ignore the guys at the gym. I think he's probably forgotten that we all start somewhere, people like him are the people that put alot of people off joining gyms.

Stick to your goals and I'm sure you will have the last laugh, i'm subscribed to this post.

Good luck with everything. :beer:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Sweet.

Well bought some headphones so I can truely get in the 'zone'.

Diet over the weekend was a bit hit and miss but the boxing truely screwed up what I had planned.

Friday night the roof at the shop had a panel blown off so spent 30 minutes covering it and roof hopping, good arm workout in itself hanging by the roof supports! Had a chicken wrap for dinner @ 8 and then a shake at 10 and anohter shake at 11:30 then got to bed at 2. Not good.

Saturday: Whatching the boxing screwed up and plans I had.

8:15am woke up

10:00am shake as per daily.

11:15am - 2 handfuls of nuts and start to clean the shop from head to toe.

14:00pm - steak cibatta with egg & chips

17:30pm - 8oz rump steak with rice

20:00pm - chiken wrap

23:00pm - shake + glutamine

03:00am - 4 chicken strips from Bennys

06:00am - sleep

Sunday:

13:30pm - woke up and roast straight away

15:30pm - shake + banana

16:00pm - Mccoys crisps.

18:30pm - chicken breast kebab

20:30pm - chicken wrap

22:45pm - shake and bed.

tonight I really AM hitting the gym. motivated for it. after the weekend I need to feel pain and release stress like I haven't before so arms, back, shoulders, will be smashed tomorrow. If the bags are free will work those to warm down, IF I can lift my arms (which is my goal not too!).


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Yesterday was far better. Didn't feel a massive pump on the arms but my lower back was insane after the deads.

*DB shoulder press:*

16kg x 11

18kg x 7

18kg x 4 then 14kg x 4

14kg x 8

*DB Curl*

14kg x 7.5 PB

14kg x 6 PB

*Deadlifts:*

40kg + bar (guessing it's a 20kg bar?) x 10

80kg + bar x 6

100kg + bar x 4 PB

120kg + bar - lift but cant stand erect.

*Shrugs:*

20kg x 12 x 2

*Bent over row:*

20 + bar x 7

20 + bar x 4

*Shoulder press machine:*

30kg x 12

40kg x 2

35gkg x 4

Didn't manage to do any Lat pull downs either. Wanted to throw some of those in but seems I forgot on the night! 

Diet for yesterday:

7:15am woke up

7:40am shake as per daily + 2 cod liver caps

9:00am yougurt and banana

11:00am 120g ham pitta

13:30pm 250g turkey, 70g cheese, 1 pitta

14:30pm - 3 chicken satay sticks

16:00pm - Sci Mix protein bar

17:30pm - banana + gym

19:00pm - chicken breast, protien shake.

21:30pm - bed.

9 and a half hours sleep. feeling tired today though! :confused1: Diet will be very similar today except no gym and I have an 8 pack of frosty fondant fancies... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Extremely busy 2 days!

Tuesday diet:

As per the 16th.

Wednesday diet: had a job interview so had to do meals around this alongside working late until 1am on the Tuesday night. Shop was heaving though which is good - needed a good day like that.

7:00am wake up - take fiance to trainstation and have a banana

8:00am - sleep

10:30am - wake up - shake as per daily

14:00pm - 250g rump steak + 150g rice

18:00pm - few handfuls of nuts

19:00pm - chicken shashlik

21:00pm - 1.5 scoops whey + water & snickers

23:30pm - 1.5 scoops whey + milk then sleep at midnight.

Today going to gym and hitting legs.

7:00am wake up

7:45am - shake as per daily

9:00am - yougurt + fruit salad

10:30am - 30g italian ham, 60g nuts,

13:00pm - 250g chicken - 150g rice + reggae sauce

16:00pm - as above

17:30pm - banana

18:00pm - gym

19:00pm - shake + water

19:30pm - chicken curry methinks.

22:00pm - shake

23:30pm - bed - might have another shake before sleep.

Leg Routine will be as suggested 

Squat 3x8

SLDL 3x8

Walking DB Lunge's 3x8 each leg

Calfs 3x20

I look forward to not being able to walk tomorrow!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Legs hit last night, had to eat after gym so had a shake before with creatine and glutamine then a chicken breast wrap after.

*Sqauts:*

40kg + bar x 9

40kg + bar x 8

60kg + bar x 8

40kg + bar x 8

*SLDL*

40kg+bar x 8

60kg+bar x 6, 5, 5

*DB Lunges*

BW x 8 x 1

10kg x 8 x 2

*Seated Calf Raises* - high, long pause, tight tense.

40kg x 8

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

Legs are ok today....probably get some doms tomorrow though as it normally takes a day to kick in. Might throw in leg press after it all as well to really batter them.

Diet today isn't 'great' as my mate skipped Tesco so I couldnt get my usual start to the day.

7:25am - wake up

7:45am - shake as daily + 2 cod caps

8:50am - bacon and egg sarnie

10:30am - banana + nuts

12:00pm - 180g chicken and 140g rice

15:30pm - as above

18:00pm - shake or ommellete

19:30pm - going for a meal so will choose something meaty.

22:00pm - shake + oats

probably be a late one at Houkara being a Friday and all and having a Birthday booking.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

empzb said:


> Ok,
> 
> First up a bit about me. I'm 23, been training seriously for about 4 months out of the past 6 (had pretty much 2 months off due to opening a business and holiday etc)
> 
> ...


 good luck pal.

but from past experience, aiming to hit a certain weight or measurement doesnt do much more than make me eat more and more just to make weight/measurement, and eventually the level of fat accululated rockets. just think u might be kidding yourself if your arms grow an inch in 6 months....jsut how much of that do u think will be lean muscle...especially when being natural...

on average, one needs to put on 15lb of lean mass overall in order to grow arms 1 inch. 15lb of lean mass over 2 years when juicing your t1ts off is some feat, let alone in 6 months natty lol.

not trying to to burst a bubble mate just trying to shed some reality.

please note that im not trying to tell you to not put on any bodyfat when trying to gain mass - i for one am a firm believer that you need to eat a sh1t ton to gain (prob not the best way, but when im chubby im happy lol)...but dont think that if your arms increase in size by an inch that when you lean down to 5% bodyfat or so that they will be even half an inch bigger than before.

good luck with it tho. will be watching. :beer:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

hsmann87 said:


> good luck pal.
> 
> but from past experience, aiming to hit a certain weight or measurement doesnt do much more than make me eat more and more just to make weight/measurement, and eventually the level of fat accululated rockets. just think u might be kidding yourself if your arms grow an inch in 6 months....jsut how much of that do u think will be lean muscle...especially when being natural...
> 
> ...


haha thanks mate, I know what you are saying and appreciate the feedback. After I posted up the size increases I realised that 1" is a fvck load to put on in 6 months. To be fair, carbed up, after 6 months I might be able to, it's not going to be massively lean, but I think I can get away with slightly watery arms etc.

The one I was really worried about hitting is the 2.5" on legs! 

Shall be fun trying anyway. Even if I don't hit the targets it's something to aim for.


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

You seem to eat a lot of junk food?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2010)

empzb said:


> Might throw in leg press after it all as well to really batter them.


No, use more weight.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Rekless said:


> You seem to eat a lot of junk food?


 :whistling: it can be quite had to eat working 14 hour days and due to the shop being unpredicatble evening meals generally are pretty sh*te. Last week, granted, was a big fail on my part, although this week hasn't been as bad and from next week will be spot on (apart from evening meals and weekends I suppose)

That said - I'm quite a skinny guy so can get away with and while I want weight gain to be pretty clean, I can afford some fat over the winter.



> No, use more weight.


Ok :thumbup1:


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> good luck pal.
> 
> but from past experience, aiming to hit a certain weight or measurement doesnt do much more than make me eat more and more just to make weight/measurement, and eventually the level of fat accululated rockets. just think u might be kidding yourself if your *arms grow an inch in 6 months*....jsut how much of that do u think will be lean muscle...especially when being natural...
> 
> ...


I think that this is a realistic goal & totally acheivable, considering where he is starting from.

I started training in may (totally natty) & started with 12" arms, I'm now at 13".

I would say that my bf is about the same as when I started (15-16%)


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't think the growth all over will be attainable. However I shall shoot for it :lol:

Had a mixed weekend of food again. Friday night for my evening meal I ended up having a curry for a mates birthday night out. No alcohol as I was driving, ended up getting to bed at about 1am.

Sunday was gym day, chest and triceps. Following my first chest day and being told to drop the excersises I ended up doing, Smith Bench, DB press, Tricep pulldowns & Dips.

Saturday diet:

8:30am - shake as daily

12:00am - fishcakes and chips

14:00pm - chicken breast

17:00pm - chicken and chips

18:00pm - shake

21:30pm - chicken and chips - morrocan meal for another friends birthday! lol. Hit the sack at 2, then played the ps3 'til 2 =/

Sunday:

9:00am - shake as daily without oats

9:30am - bagel + banana

13:30pm - 2 chicken breasts and some small snack cakes

15:00pm - slice of left over birthday cake

16:30pm - shake - PWO with glut & creatine

18:30pm - pork and veg

22:30pm - shake before bed @ 11.

Routine:

*Smith Machine Chest Press:*

40kg x 12

60kg x 5

50kg x 6

50kg x 4

45kg x 7

*DB Chest Press*

14kg x 10

16kg x 9

20kg x 4

18kg x 6

*Tricep Pulldown*

20kg x 12

27kg x5

25kg x 7

22.5kg x 7

*Dips*

shocking....did 12 in total (in about 5 minutes!). Just couldn't dip. Definately one I am focussing on to improve.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

Your goals should be achievable in 6 months IMO. Obviously the bigger you get the slower your gains will be but I see no reason why you can't add the amount of size you want in 6 months.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Just accepted a new job. Hoping it doesn't ruin my eating plans! only 30 minutes break and not sure if I can 'snack' on chicken and rice throughout the day. shizzle.


----------



## God (Sep 3, 2009)

If you don't have time just replace with shakes. Not the end of the world.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok well these last 2 days the diet has been on the money.

7:20am: wake + shower

7:40am: Breakfast - shake and banana + 2 cod liver caps

9:00am: yougurt and 2 handfuls cashew nuts

11:30am: 180g chicken + 140g rice

14:00pm: as above

16:45pm: shake

19:00pm: banana + gym

20:00pm: 200g chicken and mushroom rice + curry sauce

22:30pm: shake

same again today although gym will be replaced by the meal. Possibly grabbing a Nandos tonight though :thumb:

*Legs yesterday*

*Squat*

30kg+bar x 10

50kg+bar x 10

60kg+bar x 6 - form went a bit off as I couldn't get low enough so dropped weight back

50kg + bar x 8

*SLDL*

30kg+bar x 10 - felt silly light....

80kg+bar x 2 - oops. Got the 3rd off the ground, but no way I could stand erect

50kg+bar x 7, 8, 8

*Lunges*

10kg per side x 8

12kg per side x 6

10kg per side x 6

*Seated Calf Raises*

20kg x 45, 20/15/10 split - high with long pause and tense. Actually felt like the muscle was going to tear for the last rep or so of each set. 

Getting back in to it though. Back looks a lot better imo already in the mirror, although the lighting does make it look good. 

Back, Shoulders, Bi's probably tomorrow which I'm looking forward to!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, instead of hitting Nandos last night, I went to Hooters. Worringly not through choice - just Nandos were far too busy and it was freezing outside.

Anyway - verdict.....cr*p. Maybe I got it wrong going for food and missed the whole 'sports bar' meaning, but unless going with a big group of lads, getting smashed, and possibly eating wings it would be cr*p. Food was p*ss poor. Probably the worst meal I've had all year. Sticking to Nandos from now on for sure.

Anyway, meals today:

7:20am: wake + shower

7:40am: Breakfast - shake and banana + 2 cod liver caps

9:00am: yougurt and 2 handfuls cashew nuts

11:30am: 180g chicken + 140g rice

14:00pm: as above

16:45pm: shake

19:00pm: banana + gym

20:00pm: 200g chicken and rice

22:30pm: shake

Gym either tonight or tomorrow, depends how business is.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice journal mate,just had a read through it:thumbup1:

Why don't you cook a big batch of chilli or spag bol for a quick easily accessible meal,takes an hour to cook and if you use 2 packs of 500g beef thats a good 5 meals right there:thumb:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Thanks for stopping in mate.

Currently doing that with chicken breasts of whatever kind. Not a fan of spag bol but chilli maybe a winner.....(whether I could eath 1kg of it a day though :lol: )

30 minutes in the oven before work, 600-800g of chicken depending on how much I get per day....well almost as I sometimes carry across to the next day if I have a meal out. Not too expensive, taste is so dull/rank after a while but it's all for a cause and the evening meal tastes so much better  + the little snacks throughout the day help.... :whistling:


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

I do find that chicken does bore the sh1t out of me after a bit mate so beef chilli's,turkey mince chilli's,burgers of both kinds are a winner and pretty in-expensive to say a KFC:whistling: 

I'm naturally skinny and find if i put weight on its round my stomach which is not what i'm after as it soon catches up with:cursing:

Anyway good luck with it all,will keep reading:thumb:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

haha yeah KFC does add up, 1 meal is pretty much a whole days worth of chicken alone. Will give some more recipes a try though, maybe over the weekend if I have time 

Yeah I'm a scrawny runt too with it going on the belly and giving me a bloat, however I find if my diet is poor for a few days it soon tightens up and flattens a bit, either way, standing tall with a nice little tense and overhead lighting abs are easy to see so it's not a crisis yet.  pretty sure if I could be ****d to do cardio a 6 pack wouldn't be too hard to get. Just cardio.... :thumbdown:


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

empzb said:


> haha yeah KFC does add up, 1 meal is pretty much a whole days worth of chicken alone. Will give some more recipes a try though, maybe over the weekend if I have time
> 
> Yeah I'm a scrawny runt too with it going on the belly and giving me a bloat, however I find if my diet is poor for a few days it soon tightens up and flattens a bit, either way, standing tall with a nice little tense and overhead lighting abs are easy to see so it's not a crisis yet.  *pretty sure if I could be ****d to do cardio a 6 pack wouldn't be too hard to get.* Just cardio.... :thumbdown:


Ha ha, yeah - we can all say that!!! :lol:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

:innocent: Well come summer we'll see if I can bulk up enough to warrant a decent cut. Pretty sure just upping the cardio would sort it though as tensing hard and 'posing' there is a full set of 6.

Anyway, last night, the last meal decided to go to Nandos to make up for the shocking Hooters. So, go in - missus isn't happy. Order food - sit down and she started going on, so I told her I don't want to argue over dinner, and she just ends up screwing at me, still pished off this morning. Anyway, didn't eat a lot 'cus I felt a bit bad, probably had 1 breast, a wing, and a few chips with hot sauce. Then went and had some shisha to relax :laugh:

On the plus side, left over Nandos today for lunch or early morning snack FTW. Just hope it doesn't taste sh*te. Gym tonight as well. Arguments = Good motivation!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

So much for the motivation :lol: Took an hour and a fvcking half to get home from work due to the 'snow'. Would think it was the end of the world and the roads where skating rinks the speed people were driving. Got to gym, fvcking freezing, so big heavy deads (well heavy for me), DB shoulder press, DB Curls, BB shrugs.

*DB shoulder press*

16kg x 7

16kg x 6

18kg x 4

14kg x 8

*DB Curl*

17kg x 7

10kg x 8

*Deads*

50kg + bar x 10

100kg + bar x 3

100kg + bar x 2

50kg + bar x 6

*BB Shrugs*

30kg + bar x 15 x 2.

Too lazy to add more weight  just wanted to get out and get food then get to Houkara. Ended up having a Chicken Dhania. Boom.

The weekend was a whole different level of sh*tness though. Had to get the flat sorted for the new tenants so Saturday early morning cleaning, doing tip runs, a late night with the boys playing fifa and smoking shisha til gone 3.

woke up @ 9, shake @ 10:30.

did some cleaning, grabbed a BK double bacon cheese burger @ 1 for lunch.

5pm the missus bought some Krispy Kreme doughnuts for me as I'd had a long hard day.

6:00pm shake

7:30pm 2 chicken breats, curry sauce, rice.

11:00pm protien shake

2:30am ice cream, hit the sack at 3:30am.

Sunday

Woke up at 9, then had some morning fun, then went back to bed for an hour.

got up @ 11 and had a tea and biscuits

shake @ 12:00pm, birthday cake at 12:15 =/

hit town at 1pm to grab bed etc and spent 'til gone 3pm builing it etc. Handful of cashew nuts to tide me over.

3:45pm - Milky Way crispy rolls - :thumb:

4:30pm - chicken breast roast. Got demolished.

7:30pm - chicken mc sandwhich, hot pepperoni, frazzles.

11:00pm - shake.

shocking. On the + side, can now chill and start taking out more money from the busisness now the flat is rented. Looking at getting a new car, want an RX8 but the thought of 3k minumum for a new engine @ end time scares the shiz outta me. Not much else in my price bracket that tickles my pickle though aside from that. The search continues.


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello,being natty myself its always nice to see another persons ways of how to do things.....Good luck...ice cream at 2.30am...nice one.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Ice cream had to be done to keep me on winning ways on fifa :lol:

Hit gym tonight. Chest and Triceps, definate improvement.

*DB Chest Press*

16kg x 12

22kg x 10

24kg x 7 - PB

22kg x 6

*Tricep Pulldowns*

6 plates x 12

27.5kg x 12 - PB

30kg x 8 - PB

25kg x 8

*Smith Chest Press*

30kg x 8

60kg x 4

40kg x 7

40kg x 6

45kg x 7

Hit 20 dips, not quite up to 30 yet but it's up 8 in a week. Prefer the workout in this order as well.

Food wise.

8:30am - woke up, shake

9:00am - pineapple chunks

11:45am - 2 hand fulls cashew nuts

12:30pm - 200g pork & 2 fried eggs

15:00pm - 8oz steak, chips,

17:00pm - post workout shake - protien + creatine

18:00pm - a few cakes

20:00pm - cheese sarnie on wholemeal

21:00pm - a small cupcake

22:15pm - shake

22:30pm - bed time. 

Hitting legs tomorrow.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi legs yesterday. Squat rack was busy all night, as was the smith. People doing curls in the rack does my nut in! 

Anyway, started with:

*SLDL*

50kg + bar x 10

90kg + bar x 7 - PB

100kg + bar x 2 - PB

90kg + bar x 3.5

70kg + bar x 7.5

*Walking Lunges*

10kg per hand x 8

14kg per hand x 8 x 2 - PB

*Seated Calf Raises*

20kg x 60, mostly form spot on. Had to speed up the last few reps as felt muscle twinges. - PB

Legs felt like jelly after this, but are ok today. no DOMs at all.

Yesterday ate:

7:45am - shake + bagel

9:00am - yogurt + banana

11:00am - 130g chicken breast and stuffing

13:30pm - chicken curry - mainly ate the chicken and sauce, managed to blag more chicken from the dinner lady.

16:45pm - shake

18:30pm - banana then gym

19:15pm - chicken breast kebab - tasted like fart. Thought I was going to have the squits today. New owners have ruined it.

21:30pm - protien bar

23:30pm - shake.

Shop was heaving soon as I got back from the gym and ended having more shisha than I would like. Got a big Saturday night planned as well so have to see if that comes off!

Weighed myself Monday night. Ok I had jeans on and a pair of joggers underneath, but weight just under 13stone. That was with a poor weekend of eating. Hopefully hit 13 stone by end of December. In the mirror last night looked pretty good pumping myself up and tensing etc.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

scrap the no doms. Lower back is aching! :lol:


----------



## BB73 (May 19, 2010)

empzb said:


> scrap the no doms. Lower back is aching! :lol:


Mine usually takes 2 days to kick in!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

haha yeah, thought I had done enough on the food front to negate the doms.

Nice weekend - diet has been a bit sh*te today with a lot of shakes but no crazy late nights, well 1am ish on Friday and Saturday. Not had shisha for 3 days straight. No withdraw symptons :lol:

Can't remember what I ate Friday, it was quite good though, one meal was a curry 

Yesterday - woke up 8:30, had a shake at 9:15.

11:30am - cheese sarnie

14:00pm - half chicken - 2 breasts + rice

16:00pm - shake

18:30pm - 300g chicken and rice + reggae reggae

21:00pm - chicken wrap

Today:

9:30 am woke up, 10:00am - shake

12:30pm - chicken roast dinner

16:00pm - shake

18:00pm - shake

19:45pm - chicken and rice

22:00pm - shake

Hit bis, back, shoulders today/

*Alternating curls*

14kg x 8

14kg x 6 then 12kg x 2

12kg x 6

*DB Shoulder press*

16kg x 10

18kg x 7

18kg x 6

16kg x 4

*Deads*

50kg + bar x 10

100kg + bar x 4.2 (lifted but that was it :lol: ) PB anyway

100kg + bar x 2

70kg + bar x 9

*Iso Lat Pulldown*

20kg x 8

40kg x 8

60kg x 5

*Shoulder Press Machine*

40kg x 8

40kg x 4

35kg x 5

Had a haircut, and it made me look much bigger haha, illusions are great. also stumbled across some pics of when I was 17/18 posing topless for the misses thinking I had a good body. Shocking :lol:

Going to build up the deadlift weights next time as looking back, doing a 80kg before the 100kg appears I could lift a bit more, and 70kg on my final set was too easy still. Should have done more looking back, but it was fvcking freezing in the garden!


----------



## lolik (Apr 24, 2010)

good luck mate keep us updated


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Had a day off yesterday, ate well, aside from KFC at lunch and a lot of cakes. Bit bloated on the evening.

7:45am - shake no creatine or glutamine

9.00am - yougurt + 80g nuts + banana

10:15am - cheese sarnie

12:00pm - 20g nuts + cakes

13:30pm - KFC boneless baquet

16:00pm - shake

19:00pm - chicken breast + rice

23:00pm - shake

bed at midnight.

feeling generally run down just through work etc. Might hit gym tonight but motivation was not there to wake up this morning!

4 days clean from Shisha though!  it's a start. Got a big weekend lined up starting Friday night. Might not bother with Sat night yet as need to drive to London Sunday but will see.

GF is ill so having to look after her as well.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Coming on. Weights have shot up. Size in the mirror is looking good. Feel like my wrists have got smaller (watch is looser than usual). Took a picture of my back the other night and it looked nice and thick. Without the bloat and a strong tense abs, definition etc. Will try grab some up date pics this week as the first ones were cr*p. Will probably measure at night when I take sizes instead just as I am more awake. Can't believe it's been a month already!


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

another natty checking in here, will keep an eye on this *subbed


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Nice one mate, will try keep it interesting, relevant and detailed / updated. Pics in the next few days. Diet today has been ruined.

7:50am - shake no glut & creatine

9:30am - banana + couple handfuls of cashews

11:00am - turkey sarnie + mccoys crisps.

14:30pm - 2 chicken breasts + reggae sauce

16:30pm - shake + nuts

18:30/19:00pm - will try get something decent - not sure yet though - no gym tonight that's for sure.

23:00pm - shake & sleep.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Well last night managed to grab a steak and rice for dinner at 7:30 - was a gorgeous piece of rib eye. Got to sleep at about 10 as well so had a much needed 9 hours. Woke up refreshed and strangely felt a little pumped :S

Today going to hit the gym, will either be legs, or chest. Probably do chest today and legs tomorrow.

Diet today is boring, but on the money.

8:00am - shake

9:00am - yogurt, nuts, and banana

11:15am - chicken and rice

13:30pm - chicken and rice

16:30pm - chicken and rice

17:30pm - banana + shake

19:00pm - shake

20:00pm - chicken wrap

23:00pm - shake.

boring as hell, but got to be done. Need a bit more fibre as well and also more oil in diet. Out of cod liver tabs so got to buy more. Ordered more powder as well.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

2nd lot of chicken and rice gone.

not looking forward to the 3rd and 4th :lol:

Still, stealing this from someone

"to get big you need to eat everything that isn't nailed down. Then eat everything that is nailed down. Then eat the nails."

3rd lot of chickena and rice will be the nailed down part, the nails will be the 8pm meal! :lol:

Still 270g of protein today minumum. BIG!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok, gym was heaving last night! Insanely busy. Hopped on the smith chest press first and had to share sets with 2 massive lads. Bit intimidated as they were lifting about 2 times what I had on the bar but one of the lads was really nice, pushed me a little and spotted for the heavy set to help me get a PB.

*Smith Chest*

30kg x 15

50kg x 10

70kg x 4 then quickly 60kg x 4 *PB*

60kg x 5

*Tricep pulldowns* - PBs on last 2 sets.

27.5kg x 12 to warm up

30kg x 7

30kg x 7 x 2 - last rep of each set had to re-rep on from the top so used more motion to get it down though.

*Dips* - PB

26 reps - spaced over about 6 minutes. It's increasing! next time I will hit 30.

*Iso Press* - as the benchs were still all full

49kg x 7

49kg x 5

42kg x 5

Just before I left a bench was free so I quickly hopped on to try do some DB presses. Picked up some 18s, couldn't even press them in to a starting position. Triceps were fried :lol: bit of DOMs in them today but nothing too bad though. Diet is same as yesterday. Minus the 5:30pm shake


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

piccies


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

a few more


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Just added some pics last night while I had a decent connection to upload from my phone.

Didn't get to the gym last night as I had a load of work to do. Won't be going tonight as I have my works xmas party/my leaving party, so will have to get there tomorrow at some point. No biggy though. Feeling good bit tired this morning but having a red devil at 10pm was always going to mean sleep was going to be a mission!  Got 7 hours or so at least. Look a look fuller though as the pictures I believe show. Not weighed myself this week but I am guessing it is nearing the 13 stone mark.

Chest probably my weakest area, followed by legs.

Diet yesterday:

8:00am - shake

9:00am - yogurt, nuts, and banana

11:15am - chicken and rice

13:30pm - chicken and rice

17:30pm - banana

20:00pm - chicken shashlick

22:30pm - shake.

Diet today:

7:45am - shake

9:00am - yogurt, nuts, and banana

11:15am - chicken and rice

13:30pm - chicken and rice

16:30pm - chicken and rice

17:00pm - banana

18:30pm - shake

finger food @ party but will probably end up getting a Miss Millies or something.

There will be lots of alcohol, and I probably won't hit the sack 'til 3 or 4. Hopefully will be able to get a lie in though. Saying that, got things to do tomorrow so in a way I don't want it to be too much of a late night!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

2 lots of chicken down. had a piece of cake about 12:30ish, and 4 oreos as well. Actually felt a bit sick before the chicken and rice but that seems to have fixed it :lol:

Chicken and rice - more than just food....... =/


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

fvcking awesome night. free drinks, ended up being sick after having a shisha on the way home. MISTAKE! Big boost though, people 'mirin me, much body gropage etc etc. This morning was a different matter. Had a good sleep, but damn not felt like eating, had a shake when I woke up, as well as 2 pints of water, took a hour walk for a pork roast which I didn't eat that much off, got the meat and veg in though. Did a bit of shopping, and then had a big mac and 4 nuggets. Going to grab a chicken wrap in a bit and get some fruit juices. I have a feeling that in my drunkeness I left a 2 litre tub of ice cream out, so I am hoping my mate put it back before we chipped off, can't remember much else :lol:

Off to London tomorrow.....not looking forward to the drive etc but will be a change I guess.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Trip to London was alright,left at 8:30 to beat the traffic and got there for about 10:15ish. Did a bit of shopping in Harrods when it opened, admired the views, went to Chanel so the fiance could get a bag, before she realised that 2k for a piece of dead animal is crazy (thanksfully!) Traffic was a nightmare though, roadworks, diversions, fires. Mental. Next time I head up will be doing more touristy things and try and get a hotel for the night of something.

diet for Sunday wasn't too bad though all things considered.

8:00am - 2 scoops strawberry Bulkpowders whey - *actually the best tasting one imo of the range (tried plain/choc mint/cookies & cream)

8:45am - 1.5 bananas

10:30am - cuppa

12:30pm - ham ommelete and cheese bake potatoes

16:30pm - 2 scoops whey

19:00pm - chilli con carne

21:30pm - 1.5 scoops whey

Had a little smoke on a new flavour we have but nothing serious, going to sample a few more later with the football! Gym later as well, going to doing back, shoulders, bis as it's been a while and I'm missing deads!

today diet is nailed.

7:30am - 2 scoops whey

9:15am - banana & yogurt

11:10am - chicken breast + 120g rice

13:00pm - chicken breast + 120g rice

16:00pm - chicken breast + 120g rice

17:30pm - banana + some sweets of some kind. Might even add some creatine in and some juice/whey

19:00pm - gym

20:00pm - shake

20:15pm - chicken wrap

22:30pm - shake + oils

23:00pm - hopefully sleep!

Need to get the diet nailed this week to recoup what I feel I lost over the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

Keep it up lad, Lots of living going on in your life. wish i could do that, i just get fat.

diet cleaned up alot recently. Good work.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

ta mate. Gotta live life. Hopefully this journal will prove in 6 months you can grow and enjoy yourself and work hard :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

Im sure it will pal

Food + lift up heavy stuff = bigger muscles.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

mikex101 said:


> Im sure it will pal
> 
> Food + lift up heavy stuff = bigger muscles.


 :thumb:

Anyway, last night was shoulders, bis, back.

*DB Shoulder Press*

16kgx10

18kg x 8 PB

18kg x 8 PB

18kg x 5 PB

*DB Alternating Curls*

14kg x 8

10kg x 9

followed by 10kg x 9 normal curls. Good pump. No PB in weights but arms felt more pumped than when using the higher weights.

*Deadlifts*

50kg+bar x 12

70kg+bar x 8

90kg+bar x 5 PB

100kg+bar x 5 PB

*Lat Pull down*

49kgx8

56kgx6

*Shoulder Press machine*

40kg x 8

40kg x 5

Threw the last 2 excercises in - should have done pull ups and will propably get those in. Only 1 pull up station at the gym though which is also used for cable excersises.

Diet today is much the same as yesterday. Only difference is yesterday before gym I had a homemade beef & blackbean sauce instead of a shake and a PWO shake instead of a wrap.

Legs tonight.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Fobbed legs off last night, didn't really have enough time between getting home and picking the fiance up from work. Had a bit of shisha, a shake, got the missus, got chicken satay sticks, ate 4, had more shisha, came home and hit the sack about midnight. Started having 'pains' in my lower abs/knob. Not sure if the increased protien is playing havoc with my insides or what but seems slightly strange. Feel a bit tired today, hoping this bug that's going about doesn't get me! gonna keep the food high and see how it goes.

Diet today

7:30am - 2 scoops whey + 40gsm oats + 2 cod caps

9:15am - banana & yogurt

11:10am - chicken breast + 120g rice

13:00pm - chicken curry

16:00pm - small chicken breast + 120g rice

17:30pm - banana + some sweets of some kind. Might even add some creatine in and some juice/whey

19:00pm - gym

20:00pm - shake

20:15pm - chicken wrap

22:30pm - shake + 2 cod oils

23:00pm - hopefully sleep!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Actually feel off the wagon a touch yesterday.

ended up doing:

7:30am - 2 scoops whey + 40gsm oats + 2 cod caps

9:15am - banana & yogurt

11:10am - chicken breast + 120g rice

13:00pm - McDonalds - big mac, chips, 4 nuggets, cheeseburger. =/

17:30pm - shake

19:00pm - 2 chicken breasts, fresh potato chips, veg (sports/carrots/brocoli)

20:00pm - gym

20:45pm - shake

22:30pm - shake + 2 cod oils

23:00pm - sleep

wasn't too bad but the McD's fvcked me up :lol:

Gym was pretty poor too. Wasn't busy but everyone was doing legs. 1 squat rack heaving, smith machine was in use and deadlift area was taken.

started off with seated leg extensions:

56kg x 10

63kg x 10

70kg x 8

*smith squats* - to be honest the food hadn't digested and I felt too 'full' to tense the abs to get the core strong. Could have done a fair bit more - however at least these were good and low - feel more secure smith squating than just on it's own.

40kg x 10

70kg x 8

90kg x 4 - straightup 70kg x 5 - probably a PB as even without the bar weight this still weighed more than my previous 60kg + bar

70kg x 8

*SLDL*

70kg + bar x 5

80kg + bar x 5

70kg + bar x 4

Did some ham curls just to warm down but was poor. Going to try and get chest and triceps done tonight - then out with the guys for a few drinks. Got tomorrow off so will have a nice chilled day with the fiance just pottering around town - hoping it doesn't snow or rain though!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Damn hectic few days, no computer, a lot of walking, xmas shopping etc and busy late nights at the shop.

Diet has been varied but about 200gsm protien and decent carbs, tired though from the late nights and early mornings.

Hit chest and tri's yesterday, first time at gym since Thursday.

*DB Chest Press*

16kg x 15

24kg x 8 PB

26kg x 6 PB

20kg x 10

*Tricep pulldowns*

30kg x 10 PB

30kg x 9 PB

32.5kg x 7 - last rep re-rep

30kg x 7 PB

*Dips*

30! PB - will aim for 35 next time

*Iso chest press*

49kg x 12 PB

56kg x 6 PB

42kg x 10

weight still increasing even with a little break which is good had a little lay in today which was well needed.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Wow what a cr*p update this has been for the last week. Going to get a new laptop soon I hope so I can keep this updated a bit more and hoping the I'll be able to get to the gym a bit over the holidays! Feel skinny. This cold weather is not helping at all.

Legs tonight. Was going last night but felt shattered and sick.

Diet yesterday:

09:00am shake

11:40am - steak and 80gsm rice

14:15pm - burger and chips

17:30pm - 60gsm turkey

18:30pm - chicken breast and rice balti - homemade

19:00pm - shake

22:15pm - shake and off to bed

Diet today will be a bit better

07:30am - shake + oats + zinc

09:00am - banana + yougurt

11:00am - chicken breast + rice

13:00pm - chicken and rice

16:30pm - shake

18:30pm - shake

gym

20:00pm - shake

21:00pm - chicken wrap

23:00pm - shake + sleep.


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Why would you do a triceps isolation move before dips? And in my opinion you are having whey too many shakes (get it?) but in all seriousness try to get more real food in


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi mate, I agree. Only having that many shakes today because I don't have 3 chicken breast portions for the day at work. Don't want to eat before the gym as I feel fat and especially on leg days. Squats on a full stomach aren't for me :lol: Always have at least 3 meals supplemented with shakes though regardless.

Not sure why I do it that way, I like the tricep iso and dips not so much. Seems to be working though so will change once I hit a plateue and the weights aren't increasing each week


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

ardsam said:


> Why would you do a triceps isolation move before dips? And in my opinion you are having whey too many shakes (get it?) but in all seriousness try to get more real food in


Protein is protein....


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

True Rekless, although I do feel 'better' having whole foods rather than powder. Turned out I ended eating pretty well last night even if I missed the fvcking gym again! GRRR tod the missus tonight that if she wants more xmas shopping to get on the bus and go tonight so I can fvck my body up at the gym!

Yesterday

07:30am - shake + oats + zinc

09:00am - banana + yougurt

11:00am - chicken breast + rice

13:00pm - chicken and rice

16:30pm - shake

18:30pm - 2 Nandos breasts + hallumi cheese and 50g rice

20:00pm - protien bar

22:00pm - shake + sleep.

Today is my last day at work, so alongside my meals, there will be a lot of cake and chocolate. =/

7:30am - shake + 50g oats + 2 cod caps and zinc

9:00am - yougurt + banana

11:00am - 120g chicken + some sugary carbs

13:30pm - nandos breast + chips (or maybe a BK)

16:30pm - shake

18:00pm - gym

18:45pm - shake

19:00pm - chicken wrap

21:00pm - chicken from the wrap

23:00pm - shake & sleep.

Tomorrow off so will hit the gym again as they'll be shut on xmas. Will drop the SLDL and do ham curls so I can deadlift instead I think.


----------



## ardsam (Jul 30, 2008)

Protein is protein but you need a full amino acid profile too!

It's better to eat real food if you can as it contains nutrients etc too not just whey protein all day


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

wow. fallen off over the christmas. Poor diet, gym being shut on bank hols etc, poor. Had to squat my missus at one point and stick to low weight BB curls, shoulder presses, lunges etc. :/

new job sucks for food as well. diet is going to change to:

breakfast 8:00 - shake / oats / oil / zinc cap / cod livers tab x 2

snack 9:30 - yogurt, banana

meal 2 11:00 - chicken breast + salad - blurgh!

meal 3 14:00 - chicken and rice if they get a microwave nearby

17:00 - shake or potentially chicken salad again (hope again they get a microwave nearby!)

18:00 - train

19:00 - shake

20:00 - chicken wrap/kebab/and rice etc

23:00 - shake + cod liver caps

meh - see how it goes, no good from what I have seen with the job so far though!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Wahey, finally hit the gym! what a relief to get back in to it! Found that I hadn't lost much strength though, so hopefully the size will carry on again and the weights will nip up again.

Hit chest and tri's Monday:

*DB chest press:*

20kg x 10

24kg x 9

25kg x 8

16kg x 5

*Iso Chest press:*

56kg x 10

63kg x 5

56kg x 6

*Dips:*

23 on and off 4/5 at a time

*Tricep pull downs:*

27.5kg x 10

30kg x 8

30kg x6

Legs Tuesday

*Squat*

50kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 4

50kg ATG x 8

*SLDL*

50kg+bar x 10

70kg+bar x 8

70kg+bar x 4

*Seated Calf Raise*

20kg x 40

Not a bad start back, noticed a guy who I had a 'disagreement' with a few years back has joined though, massive bastid now so hopefully he's chilled now lol. :lol:

Diet isn't too bad tbh.

8:00am - whey/creatine/glutamine - orange & banana - 2g cod liver - 25mg zinc

9:00am - yougurt

11:00am - chicken breast + salad

13:00pm - chicken breast + salad

17:00pm - chicken breast + salad

19:00pm - 'cheat meal' - basically whatever I fancy but make sure it's high protien.

23:00pm - whey/creatine - 2g cod liver

Might throw in a shake as well somewhere if I fancy it and to get some extra in. Going to snack on nuts as well. New job is going awesome, hours are longer, lunch break is shorter, but the people already know me as the chicken man so they've got the measure of me pretty quickly. Still no microwave for rice so pretty much 'keto' during working hours lol. Still on my **** most of the time so it's not like I'm burning carbs off.

Probably have a few days off and and get on it again Friday for back and bi's. Boom.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Bi's and Shoulders yesterday. Wasn't too much of a loss of strength.

*DB shoulder press*

16kg x 10

20kg x 6

18kg x 5 x 2

*DB curl*

14kg x 8

14kg x 6

10kg x 9

*lat pull down*

49kg x8

56kg x 6

60kg x 5

*Iso shoulder press machine*

40kg x 10

45kg x 4

should have put deads in but I'll try get a back only session in tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

just read through your whole thread, good progress...however i really dont think you are eating enough!

all i see really is yogurt, nuts and protein shakes. while bulking up i like to eat a whole bowl of oats in the morning then in two hours a pack of asda flavoured rice with half a chicken breast and a egg or two and then i will eat this meal every 2-3 hours....but all i see on yours is chicken breast and some leaves picked from the garden lol

are your mesurements going up ok? if so dont listen to me


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

cas said:


> just read through your whole thread, good progress...however i really dont think you are eating enough!
> 
> all i see really is yogurt, nuts and protein shakes. while bulking up i like to eat a whole bowl of oats in the morning then in two hours a pack of asda flavoured rice with half a chicken breast and a egg or two and then i will eat this meal every 2-3 hours....but all i see on yours is chicken breast and some leaves picked from the garden lol
> 
> are your mesurements going up ok? if so dont listen to me


Thanks for stopping by, appreciate the input. I've noticed with the chicken and rice 3/4 times a day that I put on a lot of 'fat' on my back and sides and gut (granted the cheat foods didn't help :whistling: ). It didn't bother me at first as it was slight, but the taste etc got so dull and switching to chicken and leaves, while not as filling means I actually enjoy the meal and can eat more chicken. That said - when the office gets a microwave I will have at least 1 extra portion of rice with 1 or 2 salad meals.

Just before the new years break (23/12) my weight was just under 13 stone. However I ended up working long hours, getting sweet FA sleep and not eating 'that' well - had 1 session in about 3 weeks as well so dropped down to about 12'5. Measurements had all gone up but haven't measured since the lay off, it's like 2 steps forward and 3 back :lol:

I do need to add some eggs in to the diet though, might just boil them in the morning and have 2 with the chicken salad. Works out about 220g of protien a day though on average at the moment and aside from having to fit a lot in on the evenings I feel energetic as hell.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

sweet, as long as your mesurments are going up still 

i found with the rice i put on a lot of water weight. i tend to drift in and out of rice meals for the very same reason you gave..........the taste! lol


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Just had a read through mate and i think you would benifit from doing a 5x5 routine + possibly more food and about 300g protein would be better if you feel your putting on fat etc drop the rice down just my input buddy. Keep it up anyway :thumb:


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

finally got a gym buddy!

woop

anyway - hit chest and tris Monday

*Bench press*

40kg x 12

60kg x 8

50kg x 7

*Dips*

30 on and off with a break to do tricep pull downs as my gym buddy couldn't do one.

*Tricep pull downs*

27.5kg x 10

30kg x 8

32.5kg x 7

35kg x 3

30kg x 6

*Incline smith bench - first time*

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

45kg x 8

*Iso chest machine*

56kg x 7

63kg x 5

44kg x 5

Anyway, legs tomorrow.Looking forwardto the gym now I have someone to go with who actually knows about form!


----------

